# JD 185 Hydro help



## riden (May 30, 2004)

I have an older 185 hydrostatic. It has needed some work this spring and now I have hit a snag.

There is no range of movement when I engage it in gear (I know it doesn't have gears). It only allows me to move it a small amount forward and reverse.

I assumed it would be linkage, but it is not. I traced it to where the linkage connects under the tranny, and it seems to be internal. The rod/connector that feeds in to the tranny has a very limited range of movement. 

Any suggestions on the problem??

I have done all the work on it since I bought it a few years ago, hasn't given me to many problems, but I hate giving in and bringing it to the dealer. I would really like to do this myself.

Dave


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe your transmission is a sealed component. Sounds like it may be low on oil. But I am sure you have tried to check this first. This is all the manual says on the LT180 which I think is a similar tractor:

LT 180 Manual Troubleshooting Section 

You might try calling your local dealer to see if the service techs can give you some advice. If they won't. Call my dealer at 1-800-726-7172 and ask for Jimmy or Eddie. They will be MORE than delighted to try to help you out over the phone. They also sell parts at a discount price to anyone who mentions that they are Tractor Forum members. Ask for Ricky in parts if you need any parts and tell him Randy sent you. If you can be helped out over the phone; these guys can help you. Wish I could offer you more than that.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll post to this to bring it up to the top of the forum again and hopefully someone might have some better answers.


----------



## riden (May 30, 2004)

I have been giving some thought, I am wondering if it might just be a stuck valve. Worked fine in the fall, now after sitting the winter it won't work. 

Cold where I am, maybe the oil clogged up the valve??? Does this make sense??

I am thinking of draining the fluid and adding a solvent to free it up. 

Any thoughts on this???


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum riden!:friends: 

I have no expertise on them other than what I have read from various forums. My LT150 uses a sealed unit that I have had no problems with so far (knocking on wood). If it is possible on that unit to drain and refill the unit I would try that first. There also would probably be a filter in it that could be plugged up. I suppose you could put something like kerosene in there to flush it out before refilling with oil. But do not know if there would be any parts that could be damaged by doing that. Do you know what type of oil it requires to refill it. Mine uses motor oil but some require other types of oil. Before doing all of that, if you have not checked already, make sure your drive belt or pulley is not slipping and the bypass lever (assuming you have one, mine is a rod sticking out the back by the trailer hitch) is fully in the engaged position.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by riden _
> *I have been giving some thought, I am wondering if it might just be a stuck valve. Worked fine in the fall, now after sitting the winter it won't work.
> 
> Cold where I am, maybe the oil clogged up the valve??? Does this make sense??
> ...


I would not recommend adding a solvent but you can't hardly go wrong draining the old oil and replacing it with new. If the old oil is dirty or contaminated the new oil will clean most if not all of this out. Worst case is it may take a few changes if this improves the problem.


----------

